# Loader on a J.I. Case



## Bodyman (Sep 3, 2021)

Does anyone know the best place to hook hydraulic lines in for a loader on a 64 530? Don't want to hook into the remotes since they are valve controlled, the loader has it's own valve control. I'm sure somebody knows where to hook up the two lines.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does your tractor have a "power beyond" plate installed on the hydraulic lift cover to provide hydraulic fluid to the remotes? Does the lift and remotes operate independently without operating a manual valve?


----------



## Bodyman (Sep 3, 2021)

harry16 said:


> Does your tractor have a "power beyond" plate installed on the hydraulic lift cover to provide hydraulic fluid to the remotes? Does the lift and remotes operate independently without operating a manual valve?


I'm not sure about the "power beyond plate". I really don't know much about this part. Engines, wiring, cooling, I can do all that. But this is all new to me.

The remotes hook in here. They are valve controlled by levers beside the lift arm lever.
After looking at the shop manual, I think I've determined which is a pressure line to feed the hydraulic system. It's just always nice to find someone who has "been there, done that" on these old tractors.


----------

